
Pentesters arrested for breaking into Courthouse as part of test - chha
https://eu.desmoinesregister.com/story/news/crime-and-courts/2019/09/11/men-arrested-burglary-dallas-county-iowa-courthouse-hired-judicial-branch-test-security-ia-crime/2292295001/
======
chha
Had to rewrite the headline a lot to make it fit. Full headline is "Men
arrested for breaking into Dallas County Courthouse after judicial branch
hires them to test 'vulnerability' of court records"

